# First time Milking!



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

This morning was my first time milking our new Saanen doe. She was a pasture goat, and not a pet though, so while she is nice, she does NOT like being handled! I was insistent though, because I REALLY want her to be a good milker, and I tied her in a corner and sweet talked her into it! lol! It took me at least 30-40 minutes, and I know she wasn't very thoroughly milked, but I got 5 cups so I figure that was a pretty good accomplishment for a goat newbie and a pretty wild mama! I'm looking forward to our milking adventure together, and I hope it doesn't take to long to get her to like me!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay! Those first timers are always interesting to work with!  I would suggest buying a milk stand. It just makes it a LOT easier to milk or trim feet. You could make your own if you wanted. Here's a link to the one we have: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.wlashkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awesome! I milked for my first time today as well!! I have some sort of alpine/togg cross. she's an FF, and also a little wild. I only took 1 cup as I didn't want to take too much b/c of the baby, and I didnt' want to stress her out too much. plus, I'm probably not great at milking at the moment....

hurray for first time milkers! *high five* lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Walshkidsgoats, My husband is going to make a milking stand, I'm hopefully gonna get him started on it tomorrow!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Great! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

sbaker said:


> Walshkidsgoats, My husband is going to make a milking stand, I'm hopefully gonna get him started on it tomorrow!


Milking stanchions are awesome! This is my first year milking my pygmy doe and w/out the stanchion and a hobble I would never have been able to milk her.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a first time miller too. My Nubian doe kidded a single male yesterday and he is only nursing one side do we are milking the other side to prevent mastitis or other problems. I only got 1 cup last night (well maybe slightly more because we spilled some when she kicked a little) and about the same this morning. I know I'm not thoroughly milking though. She is annoyed with the whole process and became rather vocal this morning so rather than stress her to badly I gave up. Hopefully tonight will go a little smoother. Any suggestions you pro milkers have would be appreciated!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

HappyHarrisFarm97 said:


> I'm a first time miller too. My Nubian doe kidded a single male yesterday and he is only nursing one side do we are milking the other side to prevent mastitis or other problems. I only got 1 cup last night (well maybe slightly more because we spilled some when she kicked a little) and about the same this morning. I know I'm not thoroughly milking though. She is annoyed with the whole process and became rather vocal this morning so rather than stress her to badly I gave up. Hopefully tonight will go a little smoother. Any suggestions you pro milkers have would be appreciated!!


Do you grain her while you milk? My husband doles out grain slowly into her bowl while I milk. As long as she has grain she'll stand; the second she runs out she kicks and bawls.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Axykatt said:


> Do you grain her while you milk? My husband doles out grain slowly into her bowl while I milk. As long as she has grain she'll stand; the second she runs out she kicks and bawls.


Mine (Gypsy, Nigerian Dwarf) will actually hop into the air, milking stand, hobbles and all, and buck like a raging bull if she runs out of food.

And she was a bottle baby! :laugh:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Milking went MUCH better this morning! She actually stood still once I got her tied, so I was able to use both hands to milk, instead of hanging on to her with one and milking with the other! I was able to completely milk her out this time, and it didn't take half the time that the last two attempts did! Now hopefully she'll stand that way for me tonight too!


----------



## hmnorwood (Apr 27, 2013)

I am a newbie too! Only have milked 3 times just to help with engorgement from uneven nursing. Milk still tastes funny. My girl is hard to get on the stand but is mostly fine once she's up there. Her teats aren't very big but from milking one to three I had gotten better enough to not hit my hand all the time! Now we will see if I can't get down the whole two handed thing!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Mine (Gypsy, Nigerian Dwarf) will actually hop into the air, milking stand, hobbles and all, and buck like a raging bull if she runs out of food.
> 
> And she was a bottle baby! :laugh:


Lolz! Peggy Sue hops, kicks, and shouts. If that doesn't get more grain in the bowl she lays down or sits on her udder!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well I'm glad mine isn't the worst!  :laugh:


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

We do feed her grain while we milk. Went better last night. We got about 24 oz. out of one side before she went all ninja on us. The grain gets her on the stand pretty easily. But she will stand and stare wide eyed here and there, ignoring the feed altogether. She will get used to it though. I'm sure she will turn out to be an amazing milker.


----------



## smoketownuniv (Jan 11, 2013)

*New Milker*

Our Alpine/Nubian mixed doe had her kid on Sunday. We have been letting her nurse since then. We want to milk begin milking her soon, allowing the kid to get all the colustrum. If we milk her, will there still be enough for the kid, and how can we tell?

Thanks,

CH


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

smoketownuniv said:


> Our Alpine/Nubian mixed doe had her kid on Sunday. We have been letting her nurse since then. We want to milk begin milking her soon, allowing the kid to get all the colustrum. If we milk her, will there still be enough for the kid, and how can we tell?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CH


Most folks, put kids up at night and milk the doe in the am. Then, put her out with them. This is after kids are 2 weeks old. She will make enough milk for the kids, assuming she's a decent milker. I don't think you will be able to "get it all"...so she will still be able to nurse the kids. Watch for them to continue to grow...if someone looks weak or skinny...then you need to investigate a little...but...they should be fine.

Remember, do not let your girl win the "I don't want to be milked" fight. She learns bad things when you "give up". And, when she finally gives in to it...you will have a very special relationship with that doe. Even my "crazy" doe is sweet on the milk stand. lol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my girl seems to be doing good! i don't have a milk stand, so i just do it when she's distracted with food.  i don't get much out of her though...just about a cup per milking, but baby is still with mom..haven't separated them at night yet.

i don't think they breed these goats to be good milkers...my doe's udder looks so small compared to everyone else's goat on the forum.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

My goat is doing pretty good too! I've been tying to get her production up, because she was starting to dry off when I got her, since her kids were weaning. I'm getting almost a cup more a day than I was last week!!  I'm still having to fight her a little on the stand though! lol She'll get it eventually.


----------

